# Emigration with Autistic child-Help?



## LaylaandSte (Nov 11, 2011)

Hiya,

Just after some advice really.Myself,husband and 5 kids desperately want to emigrate to St John, NB in 3 years time when my eldest kids finish high school. I am a special needs teaching assistant and my husband is a plumber.My husbands brother also lives in NB.My 3 and a half year old son has Autism,he attends a special needs school.To be honest I have been very put off the idea of emigrating as we are probably not going to pass due to my son's condition.I have tried to find info about success stories and havent really come across any.I just wondered if anybody could offer any advice or help as to anyway of being successful with emigration.Thanks x


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

LaylaandSte said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Just after some advice really.Myself,husband and 5 kids desperately want to emigrate to St John, NB in 3 years time when my eldest kids finish high school. I am a special needs teaching assistant and my husband is a plumber.My husbands brother also lives in NB.My 3 and a half year old son has Autism,he attends a special needs school.To be honest I have been very put off the idea of emigrating as we are probably not going to pass due to my son's condition.I have tried to find info about success stories and havent really come across any.I just wondered if anybody could offer any advice or help as to anyway of being successful with emigration.Thanks x


That's tough. I would hope it wouldn't prevent your family from coming but you are being realistic in thinking about that. We went through the PR process. I remember reading something on the CIC website about medical exams, specifically for people with elderly parents they wanted to sponsor. I believe that when there was question about whether someone could pass the medical exam, the CIC said they could skip straight to that step. Then if it was not passed, they could avoid the hassle/fees/forms associated with the rest of the process. I could be remembering wrong, and it could have changed, but I wonder if you contacted the CIC, if they would give you an answer, or permit an evaluation, before your whole family applies?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I have no experience with this. Do they have special needs schools in NB? I see the kids with autism attending the regular schools here...

Maybe this can give you a little bit more information:
Designated Medical Practitioner Handbook


> (Question 16: Autism, developmental delay, dementia, etc.
> If there is a history of autism, mental retardation or developmental delay, and if the applicant is not excessive demand exempt, provide a specialist’s report from a pediatrician, clinical psychologist or child psychiatrist, as appropriate, to describe:


 [see link]

It seems that it's all about 'excessive demand on the social services', and you can find more info about that here:
Operational Bulletins 063 – September 24, 2008

Do you think your son will be able to live an (rather) independent live, or do you think he will need residential living in the future?


----------

